# Start a summer host!



## Nett (Feb 13, 2014)

Start your own hosting business in your holidays and earn $400+

Step 1 ($30): Purchase a SolusVM VPS reseller account
Step 2 ($10): Buy a .com domain for your business

Step 3 (free): Get LET/WHT accounts and a PayPal account
Step 4 ($0-$15): Make a website using a template (either free or paid)
Step 5 ($15): Buy and install WHMCS for billing
Step 6 (free): Create crazy $5/4GB VPS plans and sell on LET/WHT

Step 7 (free): Sit back and wait for money to come in, you'll get at least $10 worth of sales per day
Step 8 (free): At the end of your holiday shut down your host without notice and cash out your money to your bank

Step 9 (free): Spend the money after your holiday

Step 10 (free): Start all over again in your next holiday, now you know how to run a host and (hopefully) you can earn more!

Jokes


----------



## sv01 (Feb 13, 2014)

sounds great   ony:


----------



## Coastercraze (Feb 14, 2014)

Where was this tutorial 6+ years ago?

Brilliant! It'll save dozens of steps.


----------



## trewq (Feb 14, 2014)

Step 11 (free): Get arrested for fraud.


----------



## wcypierre (Feb 14, 2014)

Step 12(free): Get free drama and more sales on your next company on LET


----------



## Nett (Feb 14, 2014)

Step 13 (free): Getting penetrated.


----------



## QuatroVPS (Feb 14, 2014)

This was a good joke of the day.


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 14, 2014)

summerhost.co and summerhost.us is still available. 

I will try your tips tomorrow


----------



## blergh (Feb 14, 2014)

#winning!


----------



## Nett (Feb 14, 2014)

tuguhost said:


> summerhost.co and summerhost.us is still available.
> 
> I will try your tips tomorrow


Yay! I'll purchase your plans and perform a chargeback


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Feb 14, 2014)

*Starts taking notes*

This stuff is gold!



Net said:


> Jokes



oh...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 14, 2014)

Every time a thread like this surfaces, we end up with another mtwiscool that takes it seriously -_-


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 14, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Every time a thread like this surfaces, we end up with another mtwiscool that takes it seriously -_-


My host started in summer and is still running.


----------



## AuroraZero (Feb 14, 2014)

Forgot hit and miss support. Sometimes you answer tickets in 2 mins. sometimes in 2 days. All depends on when you get done playing your video games.


----------



## HaitiBrother (Feb 14, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> My host started in summer and is still running.


This is because your mother said you were not allowed to cash out since your bank account isn't linked to a valid working non-fraudulent PayPal.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 14, 2014)

HaitiBrother said:


> This is because your mother said you were not allowed to cash out since your bank account isn't linked to a valid working non-fraudulent PayPal.


my mother died in 2002 you fucker.


----------



## Nett (Feb 14, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Every time a thread like this surfaces, we end up with another mtwiscool that takes it seriously -_-


Or we can say Mazker with his BuyMyVM.


----------



## Richard Leik (Feb 14, 2014)

How much does it cost for a consultation, Net?


----------



## Nett (Feb 14, 2014)

Richard Leik said:


> How much does it cost for a consultation, Net?


Seriously you want it?


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Feb 14, 2014)

It's funny because some people actually do this!


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 14, 2014)

Net said:


> Yay! I'll purchase your plans and perform a chargeback


would withdraw the balance before you do chargebacl


----------



## Nett (Feb 14, 2014)

tuguhost said:


> would withdraw the balance before you do chargebacl


PayPal'll get money from your bank account if there is no $ in your PP account.


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 15, 2014)

Net said:


> PayPal'll get money from your bank account if there is no $ in your PP account.


no
I would use vcc for pp registration.it only cost $5


they cant charge me


----------



## Nett (Feb 15, 2014)

You can't cash out to VCC.


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 15, 2014)

Net said:


> You can't cash out to VCC.


no I would withdraw to bank.
or just sell the balance to money changer.


im not sure in us, but in my country there are paypal money changer


----------



## Nett (Feb 15, 2014)

tuguhost said:


> but in my country there are paypal money changer


Sounds interesting...can you give me some links?


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 15, 2014)

Net said:


> Sounds interesting...can you give me some links?


just search google with this keyword "jual beli paypal balance". you will find dozen web


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Feb 16, 2014)

Woah... But i think they can't earn $10 per day.


----------



## Nett (Feb 16, 2014)

BeastVM_Aaron said:


> Woah... But i think they can't earn $10 per day.


Yes they can, with good spamming skills.


----------



## bzImage (Feb 16, 2014)

I need to start a summer host so I can buy an eVic and Kayfun Lite.


----------



## Nett (Feb 16, 2014)

ENJOY! lol


----------



## HaitiBrother (Feb 17, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> my mother died in 2002 you fucker.


My apologies, I was unaware of such, however, you failed to see that it was a joke. I completely agree with Aldryic on this, you take things seriously. Now get back to nocostshitvps.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 17, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> my mother died in 2002 you fucker.


----------



## tuguhost (Feb 18, 2014)

BeastVM_Aaron said:


> Woah... But i think they c
> 
> 
> an't earn $10 per day. [/q
> ...


----------



## Chuck (Jun 25, 2014)

Nett said:


> Start your own hosting business in your holidays and earn $400+
> 
> 
> Step 1 ($30): Purchase a SolusVM VPS reseller account
> ...


 <_< ony: h34r: .


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 25, 2014)

Did you really just necro a February thread with no other contribution than a couple of emoticons and a bumped postcount?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 25, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Did you really just necro a February thread with no other contribution than a couple of emoticons and a bumped postcount?


I counter that argument with:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 25, 2014)

That didn't quite have the effect you were hoping, did it?


----------



## raj (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not the only one still using elinks/links? Yahoo!


----------



## trewq (Jun 25, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That didn't quite have the effect you were hoping, did it?


Do you browse everything text based? Does that effect productivity?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 25, 2014)

Most of what I do, I do through console, aye.  I'm just more comfortable with it.  As far as productivity - ever compare someone truly competent with vi next to someone using a graphical editor?  The medium is often irrelevant - if you're used to something, you're more efficient with it than the alternatives.


----------



## trewq (Jun 25, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Most of what I do, I do through console, aye. I'm just more comfortable with it. As far as productivity - ever compare someone truly competent with vi next to someone using a graphical editor? The medium is often irrelevant - if you're used to something, you're more efficient with it than the alternatives.


Good to know. I've never known someone to use console for Web browsing when having access to a standard web browser.


Each to their own


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 26, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That didn't quite have the effect you were hoping, did it?


Ahah, at least it had the image contents in the name.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 26, 2014)

Debian sucks, btw.


----------



## Neo (Jun 27, 2014)

yoursommerhost.biz is gonna deadpool soon.


----------



## Nett (Jun 27, 2014)

I think somebody on LET just sold a summer host domain.


----------



## Neo (Jun 27, 2014)

sundaymouse, if you want i can give you a push over nameceap for yoursommerhost.biz if someone is interested.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 27, 2014)

We should we even bother with buying templates, solusvm or whmcs - when we can just deploy pirated versions?

Hell, we could even chargeback on the dedicated server we purchased.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 27, 2014)

You guys are giving away all of my business secrets here. Now what I am going to do when I open all my businesses this summer? I can't even sell this information now as you guys are giving it away for free.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 27, 2014)

Yikes, each to their own but links2 and others like it are living hell for me.

Is JS support bad too? I guess you strike me as someone who browses without JS, though.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 27, 2014)

Correct, I prefer having JS disabled.  The few times it's necessary, I'll typically use Midori, so I can't speak for links playing nice with it.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a bunch of cheap dedicated servers, perfect for starting a summer host. Only a /29 is included but more upon justificstion for a reasonable price.


Quick summary I have a single P4 with 1GB RAM and single 80GB drive for $10. We have one P4 with 8GB RAM and 2x 160GB that you can use indendently or in software RAID 0 or 1. This one is $20 because it's hilarious a single core with 8GB memory  we have a lot of random Core 2 Duo "grab bags" with 4GB RAM and 250GB HDD. those we have for $35. If you want with 500-750GB HDD it's extra $5. We have I7-4770K with 16GB DDR3 and 2TB HDD for $85. We will have some I5 too soon.


I want to charge $5 setup fee and $5 os reinstall fee to minimize people hopping back and forth from servers because OS reinstall is a pain. Currently all have clean install of CentOs 6 64 minimal can change it for $5. Waiting on ARIN IP allocation since we only have one available /29 you can order but wait for new IPs or renumber later...


Just PM me to get them thanks.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 27, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Correct, I prefer having JS disabled.  The few times it's necessary, I'll typically use Midori, so I can't speak for links playing nice with it.


I think it's always been messy. I can't imagine things like the DOM translate well to a cli environment anyway.

Oh well... I think a lot of people would scoff at my choice of browser too... Safari. Used to be a big firefox fan since it came out but now I'm on OS X it's just nicely integrated with a few nice UX things that make it more enjoyable to use. Each to their own. Wish we could have Camino (for OS X) back though.

How did you get started using the cli for internet, 'cos you were already knee-deep in terminals by then? I've been using the internet since my Dad's work laptop in the mid 90s but even then I had Netscape Navigator et al... still remember downloading games from CartoonNetwork.com with the sound of dial tones in the background...

edit: I realise now that you already answered this above, never mind... Still though, did you always use the cli for web browsing?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 27, 2014)

Got sick of Windows when 95 hit - after some searching, went with Debian and never looked back.  X's early days were always an... adventure... so I learned real quick to effectively use CLI for common tasks.  For quite awhile it was just too much of a pain to load a GUI where I could get the same results quicker with a few commands.  I still use graphical desktops - currently running a stripped down KDE (I love the level of customization), but I still use terminals for most of my work.

---EDIT---

These were posted quite awhile ago in an old 'Show your Desktop' thread, but they're a good example of what my workspace usually looks like when I'm not busy:

http://cboas.ru/img/desktop.png

http://cboas.ru/img/desktop2.png


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 27, 2014)

Even though it's so customisable I still equate KDE with that horrible half gloss, half XP look of KDE2 that people seemed to love so much. I would personally use MATE, ElementaryOS's modded GNOME or XFCE probably myself on Linux. Luckily I don't mind the look of OS X and Yosemite looks even better so I don't worry about that too much.

Interesting though. Assuming you made the switch around 1995 I am just a little under a decade behind you so by the time I got here X was okay.

Given all that though I would have pegged you as a xmonad guy. Maybe hacking about in Haskell to customise it isn't your thing though. I guess you could be using it although I don't think many mix it with KDE. Possible though.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, I suppose to clarify, I only use a stripped KDE4 for my workstation (which is a beast of a build on part with high-end gaming rigs, and can easily handle the quirks).  My laptops and netbook, I run fluxbox.  It's not that often I need to use them anymore though, so I'd probably be a bit rusty if I had to do a new flux setup.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 27, 2014)

You seem like a _pretty_ hardcore linux guy. i think to really strip down though you should take one of those 8-digit displays from a calculator and go full cli.


----------



## FLDataTeK (Jun 28, 2014)

Sounds like a well thought out business plan... 

Better than some of the companies that pop up.


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 7, 2014)

Summer's almost over...

http://summerhost.biz/


----------

